# ALDABRAMAN ON YouTube



## ALDABRAMAN

Feel free to view our videos on YouTube at ALDABRAMAN.


----------



## dmmj

Awesome!


----------



## Team Gomberg

It says I'm your second subscriber! Hehe


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Team Gomberg said:


> It says I'm your second subscriber! Hehe



~ LOl, Just made it.........I think Tidgy's Dad may be the first!


----------



## wellington

Couple questions. do you benefit by having subscribers? I don't have an account. But if you benefit some how, I will get an account and subscribe.
Second, are you way off the road with no close neighbors? It's so very quiet. Which makes watching the vids very relaxing. However I could never live with all that quiet. I like noise


----------



## Team Gomberg

wellington said:


> Couple questions. do you benefit by having subscribers? I don't have an account. But if you benefit some how, I will get an account and subscribe.
> Second, are you way off the road with no close neighbors? It's so very quiet. Which makes watching the vids very relaxing. However I could never live with all that quiet. I like noise



Cant speak for Greg... But my 7 months staying out in the country at that vineyard rental were AWESOME. It's quiet depending on how you look at it. But if you listen, you get to hear amazing sounds! Bugs, birds, leaves, trees....it's all likeable noises  stuff you never get to hear in the city.

And the stars......oh you don't how much you suffer by lacking a real night sky


----------



## bouaboua

Love it!! 

Keep them coming......


----------



## wellington

Team Gomberg said:


> Cant speak for Greg... But my 7 months staying out in the country at that vineyard rental were AWESOME. It's quiet depending on how you look at it. But if you listen, you get to hear amazing sounds! Bugs, birds, leaves, trees....it's all likeable noises  stuff you never get to hear in the city.
> 
> And the stars......oh you don't how much you suffer by lacking a real night sky


I get all that when I visit family up in Michigan. Very dark and the bird noises. I hate it. I love the noises of the big city. Planes fly right over, I'm very near Ohare airport, cars, the EL train and the Metra train and horn. I can even hear the semi's on the highway at night, even though I'm not that close. I have never been one to like quiet. I like knowing and hearing there is other life around me. I also get lots of wild life, sunks, fox, coyote, deer, coons, Falcons, just not on a daily basis.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

wellington said:


> Couple questions. do you benefit by having subscribers?



~ No personal benefit, I think the only benefit is having a source to post videos and share.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

wellington said:


> Second, are you way off the road with no close neighbors? It's so very quiet. Which makes watching the vids very relaxing. However I could never live with all that quiet.



~ We live in a very unique residential area with acreage that is close to the gulf. We have neighbors, however they are older and not the active type for being outside. My one neighbor is an ER doctor, never see him and the other is a personal banker and works all the time. The only thing is no more empty plots of land in this area, wish we had more acreage.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Team Gomberg said:


> But if you listen, you get to hear amazing sounds! Bugs, birds, leaves, trees....it's all likeable noises  stuff you never get to hear in the city.



~ Yes, we get feed back from many of our videos commenting on the natural noises, like birds, etc. We even get wild turkeys and peacocks that fly into fields to eat (YouTube Video #63). My neighbor has captured a wild florida panther and i see black bears and coyotes often when walking the dogs.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

bouaboua said:


> Love it!!
> 
> Keep them coming......



~ Thank you.


----------



## Team Gomberg

wellington said:


> I get all that when I visit family up in Michigan. Very dark and the bird noises. I hate it. I love the noises of the big city. Planes fly right over, I'm very near Ohare airport, cars, the EL train and the Metra train and horn. I can even hear the semi's on the highway at night, even though I'm not that close. I have never been one to like quiet. I like knowing and hearing there is other life around me. I also get lots of wild life, sunks, fox, coyote, deer, coons, Falcons, just not on a daily basis.



Then it works out perfectly. If everyone liked the same thing, we'd all be fighting over it


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

*Video #1 on YouTube*​


----------



## Team Gomberg

Greg, hands down my favorite part of all your videos is...the dog panting! Hehe  tells me your buddy is right by your side!
I have a panting shadow , too


----------



## wellington

Team Gomberg said:


> Greg, hands down my favorite part of all your videos is...the dog panting! Hehe  tells me your buddy is right by your side!
> I have a panting shadow , too


I loved that too.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Team Gomberg said:


> Greg, hands down my favorite part of all your videos is...the dog panting! Hehe  tells me your buddy is right by your side!
> I have a panting shadow , too



~ LOL, He is always close by.......here is our channel page. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCevz_K7fGrX4DWtR699mPkQ/videos?sort=dd&view=0&shelf_id=0


----------



## Team Gomberg

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ LOL, He is always close by.......here is our channel page.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCevz_K7fGrX4DWtR699mPkQ/videos?sort=dd&view=0&shelf_id=0



Yes, I like it. Seeing these videos has given me a glimpse and a whole new perspective of what these guys are actually like!


----------



## Steve_carter

Subscribed! :-D Look forward to your content!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------

